# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software) أهداءات طريقة عمل داون جريد من الاصدار.0.0 6 الى اصدار 5.1.1

## yassin55

الكثير من من  حدث للـios 6 واجه مشاكل عديدة على رأسها خدمة الخرائط السيئة و الإستهلاك الهائل  للبطارية و عدم توفر جيلبريك غير مقيد أيضا و الكثير و رغب بالعودة لإصداره السابق  في هذا الموضوع ينشرح طريقة عمل داون قريد من الإصدار السادس إلى الإصدارات الرابعة  و الخامسة بشكل مفصل و صور و لكن قبل أن أبدأ أود أن أوضح بعض  النقاط، من لا يملك ملف شاش فلينسى الأمر و من احتفظ به يمكنه فعل ذلك زيادة  على أن هذا الشرح خاص بأجهزة A4 و أقل يعني أيفون 4، أيفون 3 جي اس   الادوات  *لتحميل برنامج RedSn0w  للماك : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *    لتحميل برنامج RedSn0w للويندوز : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    لتحميل الاصدار القديم للايفون iOS 5.1.1 :  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *     *ثم إذهب  إلى Extras >> SHSH Blobs >> Stitch*      **     **    **     *4- ستظهر لك نافدة بها ثلاث خيارات، اختار  الخيار الأول IPSW*    **   *5- قم بالذهاب لمسار ملف الفيرموير 5.1.1 و قم  باختياره و فتحه*    **    *6- الأن بعد اختيار الفيرموير سترجع لنفس الصفحة Stitch ستجد أن هناك خياران  بالأسفل Local و Cydia، الخياران خاصان بملف الشاش اختار الخيار الأول في حال كنت  تحفظ الفيرموير بالكمبيوتر ثم قم بالذهاب لمسار ملف الشاش و فتحه أو اختار الخيار  الثاني في حال كنت تحفظ ملف الشاش على خوادم السيديا*    **   *7- الأن بعد اختيارك لملف الشاش، سيبدأ البرنامج بالعمل و صنع *    *الفيرموير المعدل*    **   *- الخطوة الثامنة : حين  ينتهي ستظهر رسالة فيها مسار و اسم الملف الجديد الذي ستقوم بالتحديث عن طريقه اضغط  Ok*    **   *9- الأن ارجع للقائمة الرئيسية ببرنامج Redsn0w ثم اذهب إلى Extras >>  Pwned DFU و اتبع خطوات إدخال الجهاز لـDFU Mode*    **   *10- بعد إدخال الجهاز لـDFU Mode ستظهر الرسالة التالية على الأيتون، اضغط Ok *    **   *11- الأن قم بعمل رستور لجهازك عن طريق Shift +  Restore و اتار الفيرموير بالنسبة للويندوز*    **   *و ALT + Restore ثم اختيار  الفيرموير بالنسبة للماك*    **   *بعد انتهاك الرستور تستطيع  أن تقول مبروك فتم عمل داون قريد لجهازك للإصدار 5.1.1*    **      *كما قلت سابقا هذا الشرح ينطبق  على جميع الإصدارات الأخرى و الأجهزة الحاملة لمعالجات A4 أو أقدم ( أيفون 4 –  أيفون 3 جي اس – أيبود تتش 4*   *تحياتى* *yassin*

----------


## mohamed73

شرح رائع ربنا يبارك لك اخي ياسين

----------


## b@sil

شرح رائع يا نجم. ...

----------


## Dilbrin_92

شرح متواضحه تسلم  :Smile:

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي ياسين *

----------


## hassan riach

_جزاك الله خيرا_

----------


## yassin55

تسلمو شباب على المرور الجميل وانشاء الله اكون عند حسن ظنكم
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

*جزاك  الله 
خيرا اخي ياسين*

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## aei2

شرح رائع ربنا يبارك لك

----------


## sofichalle

مشكور يا اخي لكن لا تعمل مع iphone 4s قهل من حل للرجوع من 6.0 الا 5.1.1 شكرا

----------


## soolo

يسلم الشرح الوافي شكرا لك اخي الكربم

----------


## yassin55

> مشكور يا اخي لكن لا تعمل مع iphone 4s قهل من حل للرجوع من 6.0 الا 5.1.1 شكرا

  هذا الشرح خاص بأجهزة a4 و أقل يعني أيفون 4، أيفون 3 جي اس ممكن تصبر قليل والجلبريك الغير مقيد قادم   هلا بيك فى المغربى للمحمول

----------


## aziz3155

تسلمو شباب على المرور الجميل وانشاء الله اكون عند حسن ظنكم
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## mohgo

شرح رائع يا نجم. ...

----------


## bou-ahmed

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## ali abdelaziz

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## abbadi

شكرا لك اخي

----------


## نعيم العبادي

مشكورين

----------


## Anehila-gsm

بارك الله فيك

----------


## malak11

بارك الله فيك  بارك الله فيك  بارك الله فيك

----------

